# Why is Obama skipping more than half of his daily intelligence meetings?



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

President Obama is touting his foreign policy experience on the campaign trail, but startling new statistics suggest that national security has not necessarily been the personal priority the president makes it out to be. It turns out that more than half the time, the commander in chief does not attend his daily intelligence meeting.
The Government Accountability Institute, a new conservative investigative research organization, examined President Obama's schedule from the day he took office until mid-June 2012, to see how often he attended his Presidential Daily Brief (PDB) - the meeting at which he is briefed on the most critical intelligence threats to the country. During his first 1,225 days in office, Obama attended his PDB just 536 times - or 43.8 percent of the time. During 2011 and the first half of 2012, his attendance became even less frequent - falling to just over 38 percent. By contrast, Obama's predecessor, George W. Bush almost never missed his daily intelligence meeting.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opini...24afe8-fb49-11e1-b153-218509a954e1_story.html

President Bush attended these meetings, in person, six days per week so advisers were shocked when O popped in less than every other day.
Anyone here think it's a good idea to skip roll call?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I bet he hooks up with his mooselim brotherhood daily.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Doesn't a person need to have intelligence, in order to get daily intelligence briefings?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Why does that not surprise me? Not that I think he would do anything even if he had the intel to justify action.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2012)

He is really showing his "Intelligence" with his administrations brilliant handling of the U.S. Embassy Security situation.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Give him a break, 38% in an election year is good for a Chicago socialist dem...
maybe he don't give a fuck so much about what's happening outside Chicago and D.C.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

mtc said:


> There's not even any need for justification - he should have moved more support in regardless - the 9/11 anniversary coming up and heightened chatter of attacking us... No brainer in my book !


It's a no brainer in my book too, but he's a liberal. I don't think he would have done anything even if he knew then what we all know now. What has he done so far following the attacks? I know they're not going to tell us they plan to do a, b and c, but it certainly doesn't seem like he's done anything.


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just pray the lemmings (voters) are waking up slowly!


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

When you're the smartest man in the world you have all the intelligence you'll ever need
Fortunately for him (unfortunately for US) all he needs to be is smarter than the average voter, so a double digit IQ will suffice


----------

